# Moving Mini Genie to another room, no server detected



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am attempting to move our current mini genie located in the guest room to my office.
I hooked up everything the same way it was connected in the guest room and I get a picture.
However, I get an error stating 'No Servers were detected. Check your network connections'.
What is going wrong here?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

RVD26 said:


> I am attempting to move our current mini genie located in the guest room to my office.
> I hooked up everything the same way it was connected in the guest room and I get a picture.
> However, I get an error stating 'No Servers were detected. Check your network connections'.
> What is going wrong here?


Be sure your coax is clean - no diplexers or other connections - preferably from the same or known splitter back to where you disconnected. And a terminator on what you removed.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Be sure your coax is clean - no diplexers or other connections - preferably from the same or known splitter back to where you disconnected. And a terminator on what you removed.


I think my coax is "clean". I simply unscrewed it from the wall in the guest room and moved it to my office. Nothing else.
Do I need an installer maybe to do something else?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

RVD26 said:


> I think my coax is "clean". I simply unscrewed it from the wall in the guest room and moved it to my office. Nothing else.
> Do I need an installer maybe to do something else?


First, you need to find where the office coax is connected. And terminate the coax you unscrewed in the guest room.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure the coax in the Office is connected to the DirecTV® SWM splitter. Techs DO NOT connect (or at least are not supposed to) spare cables at the time of installation


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> First, you need to find where the office coax is connected. And terminate the coax you unscrewed in the guest room.





peds48 said:


> Make sure the coax in the Office is connected to the DirecTV® SWM splitter. Techs DO NOT connect (or at least are not supposed to) spare cables at the time of installation


I think all that will require a tech coming to the house.
During installation, I noticed that they went into the attic and connected/disconnected a few cables.
Not sure which cable is what up there though.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My friend's husband has that message sometimes on his mini client.
I told her to reset the Genie. She did and the client started working again. If it doesn't, reset the client also.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RVD26 said:


> I think all that will require a tech coming to the house.


That is your best bet. Keep us posted.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> My friend's husband has that message sometimes on his mini client.
> I told her to reset the Genie. She did and the client started working again. If it doesn't, reset the client also.


This makes sense on a prior working system, but the TS is moving "stuff" around


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just called up DirecTV and they want to charge me $50 to have a guy come out and connect a cable.
I'm already paying a monthly fee for the Protection Plan (which I've barely used) and assumed it would be covered under this.
Absolutely ridiculous as far as I'm concerned.
I've been a customer since 2007 and DirecTV service seems to be getting worse by the year.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RVD26 said:


> Just called up DirecTV and they want to charge me $50 to have a guy come out and connect a cable.
> I'm already paying a monthly fee for the Protection Plan (which I've barely used) and assumed it would be covered under this.
> Absolutely ridiculous as far as I'm concerned.
> I've been a customer since 2007 and DirecTV service seems to be getting worse by the year.


Call them back and you will get a different CSR and they might help you get what you want / need.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Call them back and you will get a different CSR and they might help you get what you want / need.


Just got a call from a case manager and they agreed to waive the fee "as a courtesy".


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RVD26 said:


> Just got a call from a case manager and they agreed to waive the fee "as a courtesy".


Excellent. Always have to play the CSR rotation game if you are not happy.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RVD26 said:


> Just called up DirecTV and they want to charge me $50 to have a guy come out and connect a cable.
> I'm already paying a monthly fee for the Protection Plan (which I've barely used) and assumed it would be covered under this.
> Absolutely ridiculous as far as I'm concerned.
> I've been a customer since 2007 and DirecTV service seems to be getting worse by the year.


Protection plan does not cover relocation of receivers


----------

